# Colorado Sheriff to undermine CCW ban



## KenpoTex (Feb 26, 2010)

> The Colorado State University Board of Governors voted unanimously Tuesday to place students at both of its campuses in harms way with a sweeping weapons ban law-abiding citizens will obey and criminals will ignore.
> Larimer County Sheriff James Alderden, outraged by the ban, told The Gazettes opinion department he will undermine it in the interest of student safety.
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.gazette.com/opinion/state-94668-gun-ban.html

Good for him!  We need more sheriffs like this.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2010)

Excellent news, especially from Colorado.  When I lived there, Colorado was still a 'may issue' state, and the Sheriff of Jefferson County (JeffCo, the largest county outside of Denver) refused to issue CCW.  Glad to hear things are changing.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 26, 2010)

yeah, I want to say they've been "shall issue" for like 6 years now.  The "may issue" thing is a load of crap.

Frankly, I'm a little surprised this is coming out of the Ft. Collins area...If it had been Boulder I'd probably die of shock


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Feb 26, 2010)

KenpoTex said:


> yeah, I want to say they've been "shall issue" for like 6 years now.  The "may issue" thing is a load of crap.
> 
> Frankly, I'm a little surprised this is coming out of the Ft. Collins area...If it had been Boulder I'd probably die of shock



Yeah, but Fort Collins has always been a bit more country than The People's Republic of Boulder.


----------



## Hudson69 (May 20, 2010)

That Sheriff has my vote (if I lived there anyway).  The "Shall Issue" thing came up when Denver PD was seizing peoples guns during traffic stops, even when they had CCW permits.

The Governor at the time kind of got sick of Denver trying to be the Chicago/L.A. PD of Colorado and said we have laws, your going to stick to them.  It basically said that the Sheriff's of Colorado, who issue permits, "Shall issue" to legal citizens within the confines of the law, even in the Socialist State of Boulder, Land of hairy legged women and libraries of immoral art work.

Colorado is a great state but, like with most places, has areas that someone will not like and areas some that will.  I hope that Colorado leans a little more conservatively soon.
:soapbox:


----------

